# Speaker suggestions



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Hey all, just bought a Traynor QuarterHorse Micro Amp and now want to build a cab for it. The amp is rated at 25 watts. I only want to make one as big as it needs to be, using one speaker. It calls for an 8 ohm speaker. Will be using it in smaller spaces/venues and can always mic it up if required.

Looking at the miriad of speakers available and not really knowing what size/speaker to use, was hoping to get some input. I do note that many speakers are rated for max wattage as well. Do I go with an 8/10/12" speaker?....was sorta hoping no larger than 10". I have looked at the selection on amplifiedparts.com (hope thats ok to mention the name) and they break it down nicely into guitar speakers/size/watts and give a little description of the sounds produced in the low/mid/high ranges. 

My goal is easy portability, hence the use of the little Traynor I bought (and am very happy with) so I do wish to keep the cab to a size not larger than it needs to be.

Suggestions for speakers?

cheers,

rick in mb

ps: is there any Canadian online suppliers? With our lousy looney it might not make much sense to order from the States.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

See the Dealer Emporium............................Next Gen may have what you seek.

Regards,


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

General rule: double the amp wattage for speaker(s)

For only one speaker, I'd prefer 12" for a wider spectrum
Check out Eminence speakers, they're cheap and easily available

Good Canadian dealer for anything Celestion/Eminence: qcomponents / mcbride


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Weber dealer here.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

rcacs said:


> ps: is there any Canadian online suppliers? With our lousy looney it might not make much sense to order from the States.


Lots of good Canadian suppliers to choose from!



WannabeGood said:


> See the Dealer Emporium............................Next Gen may have what you seek.
> Regards,


Indeed we do! Any Celestion or Eminence speaker currently in production.



Business said:


> Good Canadian dealer for anything Celestion/Eminence: qcomponents / mcbride


Another great option.



WCGill said:


> Weber dealer here.


Still another great option!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I would go for an 8 ohms , 20-30 watt, 12" Eminence...

12" cause it will sound bigger and fuller and the cabinet would not be that much bigger then a 10" speaker cabinet.

Eminence cause they are easily available in Canada.
TRy not to get hung up too much on the specs or sound reviews.
Whatever you get will not be tested too heavily by your amp and it will sound just fine.

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I agree that a 12 inch speaker will likely be the wiser choice.

The manufacturer's power ratings on speakers are apparently very conservative (logically) so I would not worry about going to a minimal rating of around 25 watts power.

I would strongly suggest researching the smallest size of cab that would be reasonable for a 1 x 12" cab (as you are building it yourself...correct?). Some folks claim that going too small with the cab dimensions is an issue. 

Have you considered looking for a small used cab (loaded or unloaded)? You will likely save a lot of money...and the time associated with building a cab from scratch.

Something else that came up recently about this specific amp is that the manual is not clear (IIRC) that you need to use speaker wire between the amp and cab. Apologies if you know this type of basic info.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips/info. I will be going with a 12" speaker. Just narrowing down the choices now.

cheers,

rick in MB


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Also check out Tapestry Music in White Rock, B.C. They sell WGS speakers which are also very good speakers.

http://tapestrymusic.com/amplifiers-1/amplifier-parts-1/amplifier-speakers

https://wgs4.com


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

definitely look at something 30watts or more. 25 may not leave enough room if the head is dimed? ill let the gurus comment on that one. cant ever go wrong with a greenbacck or v30 though.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Greenbacks are my personal personal favourite in the Celestion line. However, if you want to treat yourself to an amazing speaker - the Weber Silver Bell is where it's at. Obviously YMMV, but I have yet to find a better speaker for my use (rock, OD and fuzztones).


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

TWRC said:


> Greenbacks are my personal personal favourite in the Celestion line. However, if you want to treat yourself to an amazing speaker - the Weber Silver Bell is where it's at. Obviously YMMV, but I have yet to find a better speaker for my use (rock, OD and fuzztones).


Tony: the Weber Silver Bell comes (or used to come) in either AlNiCo or ceramic. Which do you prefer?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Oops, I should have mentioned that. The ceramic Silver Bell is my fave speaker. I have various AlNiCo Webers too, but none of them have the bite, punch and clarity of the ceramic Silver Bell.



Swervin55 said:


> Tony: the Weber Silver Bell comes (or used to come) in either AlNiCo or ceramic. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Why not buy Traynor's 112. It's small and loaded with a Greenback.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I can appreciate the desire to keep the cabinet as small as possible for portability reasons but there are tonal drawbacks to small cabinets that need to be kept in mind. One only need search the web for the whole cottage industry built around compensating for the shortcomings of the small cabinet of the Fender Blues Junior to begin to get an idea of what can go wrong building too small. For a 25 watt head I would recommend a cabinet roughly the size of a Deluxe Reverb except maybe an inch or two bigger in depth. You'll also want to consider the pros and cons of open back versus closed back.


----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

Buy a unloaded vertical closed back 2x12 cabinet and one speaker of your choice. Only put the speaker in the top hole. Leave the bottom hole open. You now have a detuned cabinet that sounds huge and is light weight. Works great for me.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

pauledc said:


> Buy a unloaded vertical closed back 2x12 cabinet and one speaker of your choice. Only put the speaker in the top hole. Leave the bottom hole open. You now have a detuned cabinet that sounds huge and is light weight. Works great for me.


 With essentially double the internal volume of a similar 112 cabinet I would not want to leave a foot-wide hole in the baffle.


----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

You should try it sometime. Do a search.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

pauledc said:


> You should try it sometime. Do a search.


I agree...with both of your suggestions!

I had experience with a detuned 2 x 12" in the past.

Cheers

Dave


----------

